# Can I change my screen name?



## smokyokie (Feb 13, 2007)

I've decided that I'd like to change my usrename to match that on the license plate in my signature.  Is that possible?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

I should be able to do that for you.. Log out for a few minutes and I will give it a shot.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






In a couple of minutes log back in with the new one and same password.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

There you go!


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,
                   Do I need to go in and reset all my profile, options and all that?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

You shouldn't have to do anything... I just replaced the username which took on all of the properties of the old one.

Let me know if you see anything "funny".


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 13, 2007)

The only thing "funny" i see is the face in that avatar.


----------



## txdvr (Aug 6, 2015)

I would like to change my user name... I fat fingered it when I was entering it.

Can you help me out?


----------



## smokin beaver (Apr 9, 2017)

I also would like to change my name and picture but keep everything else


----------



## thepickledoldma (May 26, 2017)

the whiskey flowed much smoother than my typing when creating this account, could i please change my name to ThePickledOldMan... thanks a bunch.


----------



## chefsrwy7 (Jul 18, 2017)

I also would like to change my username because I also fat fingered my Un too.


----------



## Quentin Bengel (Nov 21, 2017)

If changing username is still acceptable i would like to change mine. for some reason i thought it said name not username.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh snap!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 21, 2017)

Quentin Bengel said:


> If changing username is still acceptable i would like to change mine. for some reason i thought it said name not username.



Try leaving this person a message .. about your accidental name thing.. 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?members/hellasteph.59618/


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 16, 2019)

Is it still possible to change my handle?
All my Traegers burned up in the Tubbs fire...
Now becoming a YoderGuy


----------

